# IAC CH23 first practice day 2017 and practice schedule



## ssmdive (Jan 22, 2017)

IAC CH23 had their first Acro practice day at Homestead (X51) this weekend.
The first day brought 4 aircraft, but one didn't fly, so there is not pic of it.

Dan Salcedo's Pitts S1-11
Bill Dearman's Pitts S2B
My Pitts S1S

Here is the calendar of practices and contest dates for 2017

January 21-22 &#8203;&#8203;X51&#8203; Homestead General
February 4-5&#8203;&#8203; 21S&#8203; Clewiston
February 18-19 &#8203;&#8203;SEF&#8203; Sebring
March 4-5 &#8203;&#8203;21S &#8203;Clewiston
March 18-19 &#8203;&#8203;X51 &#8203;Homestead General&#8203;
April 1-2&#8203;&#8203; 21S &#8203;Clewiston
April 15-16 &#8203;&#8203;SEF &#8203;Sebring
April 29-May 3&#8203;&#8203; SEF &#8203;Sebring
May 4-6&#8203;&#8203; SEF Sebring 75!!! Contest&#8203;
May 20-21 &#8203;&#8203;SEF&#8203; Sebring
June 3-4&#8203;&#8203; 21S &#8203;Clewiston
June 17-18&#8203;&#8203; SEF &#8203;Sebring
July 1-2 &#8203;&#8203;&#8203;21S&#8203; Clewiston
July 15-16 &#8203;&#8203;SEF&#8203; Sebring
August 5-6&#8203;&#8203; 21S&#8203; Clewiston
August 19-20 &#8203;&#8203;SEF &#8203;Sebring
September 2-3 &#8203;&#8203;21S&#8203; Clewiston
September 22-30&#8203; OSH&#8203; Oshkosh, WI US Nationals 
October 7-8 &#8203;&#8203;21S &#8203;Clewiston
October 21-22 &#8203;&#8203;SEF &#8203;Sebring
October 28-Nov 1 &#8203;SEF&#8203; Sebring
November 2-4 &#8203;&#8203;SEF &#8203;East Coast Championship
December 2-3 &#8203;&#8203;21S &#8203;Clewiston
December 16-17 &#8203;SEF&#8203; Sebring&#8203;

Come on out and try the box out and get some critiques!


----------

